# College Anyone?



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

You don't look that big (from your picture under your name) or sound that big. I doubt they would give you a problem, you sound about average. But that being said, I don't have a clue about college teams. 

The only way to really know is to go in and talk to them if you can. Ask questions to let them know you are interested (for example there might be a try out, so you can ask about any requirements to join the team). You did say they were the top equestrian/rodeo team in the Midwest so perhaps they can choose to be picky and just select the best of the best. What is your riding level?

PS. forgot to add, they should have a website somewhere and it might detail requirements of level, size, experience etc. And it also might tell you the process in which to join the team.


----------

